# Delivery apps need to include a minimum tip amount



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

If you can afford to order delivery, you CAN afford to tip.

Uber Eats
Door Dash
Postmates
Grub Hub

minimum amount should be $1. if you try to change it to anything under $1, it should not let the order go through until they change the minimum tip amount to at least $1

however, when placing an order, the app should default to at least $2 even if it’s a really short delivery (less than 0.5 miles)

if enough of us send them feedback maybe it will get through to them?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

> *Delivery apps need to include a minimum tip amount*



No, the delivery apps have no such need. There's plenty of drivers who are willing to drive without tips. You may want them to provide a minimum tip amount, but that doesn't that they need to.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

It’s the only way to get millennials and hate to be racist but African Americans to tip regularly (they usually don’t in my market)

they are a large chunk of the delivery app ordering crowd TBH


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can turn down those small orders. Those small orders make up a great deal of the non tippers. 
Also certain restaurants seem to cater to non-tippers. Do not accept orders from those restaurants with a history of non-tippers.


BTW, some of my best and highest tips come from African American females.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

wastaxinowuber said:


> If you can afford to order delivery, you CAN afford to tip.
> 
> Uber Eats
> Door Dash
> ...


That is called a $1 fee. Tips are voluntary.

Welcome to reality.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> BTW, some of my best and highest tips come from African American females.


Same here.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

wastaxinowuber said:


> It's the only way to get millennials and hate to be racist but African Americans to tip regularly (they usually don't in my market)
> 
> they are a large chunk of the delivery app ordering crowd TBH


A bit off subject, but I've had very interesting experiences with blacks and tipping over the years.

Once upon a time, I moved from Vegas back to my home in Virginia. Stayed for a short time with my sister while we got situated. Started working for Domino's while looking for a job. It was out in a rural area, where the majority of black folk were poor. Lets just say, if they were black, you weren't getting a tip. If they had wings and 2ltr Sprite on the order, you weren't getting a tip. We eventually moved and I transferred to another store. There was more of a mix of lower income and middle income folk. And where I first though blacks just didn't tip, I was surprised when I started seeing tips from blacks. Turned into more of a lower class to middle class demographic that tipped and didn't tip. Years later, we moved to a more predominate middle class area. And the tipping was pretty much standard across racial demographics. Soon learned blacks do tip, but was solidly along income levels if they did or not.

White trash trailer park folk don't really tip either.

Anyway, 16 years of pizza delivery (was only supposed to be like 6 months lol), I found the #s to be very interesting in regards to tipping.

Utah and ride share since there are very few black people in Utah, tips are about the same on the few occasions I do have black folk in my car.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> White trash trailer park folk don't really tip either.


Here they do, and some tip big, probably because otherwise no one really wants to go there. But Mexicans in trailer parks usually don't tip much if at all. Mexicans living in apartments or houses usually give better tips. I'm guessing a lot of it depends on where people are in life, if they are living in a cheap place trying to save money to move somewhere better, or living in a cheap place on a more long-term basis just because it is cheap.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

goobered said:


> Here they do, and some tip big, probably because otherwise no one really wants to go there. But Mexicans in trailer parks usually don't tip much if at all. Mexicans living in apartments or houses usually give better tips. I'm guessing a lot of it depends on where people are in life, if they are living in a cheap place trying to save money to move somewhere better, or living in a cheap place on a more long-term basis just because it is cheap.


Totally agree. Same thing with Mexicans here. Well, most Mexicans I give rides to tend to tip. And I can practice my very limited Spanish lol. Although with all the free time I think I might be looking at time to take up learning some more.


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

You just want higher pay. Well guess what, millions are unemployed now. You’re not getting your raise.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I love huge tips as much as the next guy, but you can force folks to tip, it is not part of the meal/cost and it is not mandatory. Some people don't tip because they don't have it, some don't tip because they don't really know any better, and some folks are just cheap azz fockers. Whichever the case, you can't force them to tip. ( i find this to be tha case across racial lines)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The more things these app companies do, the worse things get.

Less rules and regulations, is better for everyone.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I wish they would encourage customers to tip appropriately for time, distance and difficulty. Minimum $ amounts or percentage based tips don't encourage that. 

Considering the wear to our vehicles, and cost of commercial auto insurance, not to mention needing to make up for all the employment benefits you don't receive as a contractor and the necessity of paying into social security, I think every trip should charge the customer a minimum $7 delivery fee. Higher in some markets.

Customers should be charged directly for miles to their home at Federal mileage rates. Round trips into dead areas or outside the market should absolutely double the mileage.

Time should be paid for above minimum wage, since a W2 wage earner gets half their Social Security paid for, plus unemployment insurance, and W2 employment generally houses people in buildings and provides restrooms.

Wait times should be charged directly to the restaurant, since they are not the customer's fault. Pickups that cannot be completed due to a closed restaurant, missing items, etc. should be charged to the restaurant. Let them have a dispute process in case the app company is at fault on the technology end for not adjusting their settings properly, but for the love of all that is holy, give the restaurants every possible setting or means of communicating that they are closed, have limited their menu, etc. and penalize them with fees if their lazy assed employees don't do it.

I mean I'm happy if people don't want to tip at all, so long as they are willing to pay the actual cost of the service. Otherwise a$1 tip is not going to cut it for most of the lowball trips. But anyone who orders delivery and can't tip at least a $1 is a POS who doesn't deserve this service.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

How about Uber pays an amount that is acceptable for drivers. Your working for a pos shit company,they are gonna get POS customer.

Uber should give the 10 or 15 percent they charge the customer. Order under $10 has a $2 fee. Give that fee to the driver.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

wastaxinowuber said:


> If you can afford to order delivery, you CAN afford to tip.
> 
> Uber Eats
> Door Dash
> ...


Just me? I think it should be more in times like this. Give it up!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

wastaxinowuber said:


> It's the only way to get millennials and hate to be racist but African Americans to tip regularly (they usually don't in my market)
> 
> they are a large chunk of the delivery app ordering crowd TBH


Your post reminds me of one of the greatest lessons I've learned while driving. First impressions of passengers can be way off. Some of the worst dressed have tipped me very well. And, tipping doesn't appear to follow racial or cultural lines either. Just be polite and NEVER discuss politics, religion, or any sensitive topic.

End the ride if you percieve them to be dangerous. Otherwise, remain polite and just be thankful that you aren't married to the passenger from hell and realize you can put up with them for the duration of the ride.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

The fixes are actually pretty simple. Show the minimum earning on trip like DoorDash. Sooner or later the non-tipper will realize people ain't picking up their food. Even if the Ants does pick up those $3 trip. Let them be, it doesn't bother me personally.


----------

